# Last chance this year for a Romanian cat!



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

Transport from Romania will soon be ending this year - but there are still many cats needing homes- some special needs including at least 6 with one eye.
Not all cats are special needs, all these cats are lovely healthy cats but are still waiting for homes nearly 6 months after being rescued.
If you would like one contact [email protected]

ADOPTING A CAT OR DOG FROM ABROAD
If you have considered adopting a pet from abroad but have been put off because you think it will be difficult and expensive then please think again.
It is not difficult under the Pet Travel Scheme and ther
e
is help available.
The arrangements are usually made by the rescuer or by the group advertising the animals for homes such as World Animal Friends Adopt Me and is a simple procedure. It usually takes just a few weeks to get your pet.
We particularly need people able to offer a loving home to a cat or dog with special needs - for example- one that has poor vision/is blind or has had a limb amputated.
Someone adopting a cat from Eastern Europe should expect to contribute £75-£175 depending on the individual animal and where you live in the UK.
All animals are vaccinated and microchipped before travel and cats of 6 months and over will be neutered.
There are always a large number of animals to choose from some are listed on this page. These are just a few of the animals waiting for a chance of a new life - please do contact us if none of these are suitable we can tell you about others.
Please feel free to contact us to discuss any concerns you may have.
[email protected]


----------

